# Archiv über Ethernet auf PC übertragen



## seba.g (19 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich verwende ein Mp270 Touch und Protool 6, und würde gerne das Alarmarchiv mit einem Skript auf meinen PC laden. Ich habe schon im Forum nach einer Lösung gesucht und diese von Volker gefunden


> Dim f,fs
> Set f= CreateObject("filectl.file")
> Set fs = CreateObject("filectl.filesystem")
> fs.filecopy "\storage card2\archiv_bm0.csv", "\storage card usb\archiv_bm0.csv"


Ich habe den usb Speicherort mit meinem Netzwerkpfad ersetzt und bekomme auf dem Mp die Meldung "Fehler ActiveX Component can't create Object: createobject in skript in zeile 3"
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## AndyPed (19 Oktober 2006)

Prinzipiell nix, außer das dein MP nur ein WinCe hat und auf diesem nicht der komplette Syntax von VBA zur Verfügung steht.
Irgentwo steht das sogar auf der Siemens Seite ich weiss blos nicht mehr wo. Ich denke aber die Suchfunktion hier hilft dir weiter. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## KalEl (19 Oktober 2006)

volker's script funktioniert.
fs.filecopy steht auch unter ce zur verfügung.
ich denke ehr, das du ein netzwerkzugriffsproblem hast.

kommst du denn mit dem explorer auf die netzfreigabe?

es gibt aber auch die funktion archiv kopieren. damit sollte das auch gehen.


----------



## seba.g (19 Oktober 2006)

Ich habe es auch schon probiert auf die cf Karte zuschreiben. Da bekomme ich dieselbe Meldung. Die Standart Archivkopierfunktion dauert ewig.


----------



## AndyPed (19 Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir der Link weiter
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/view/de/13408815

Gruß
Andy


----------



## seba.g (19 Oktober 2006)

Den link kenne ich schon. Mir kommt es eher vor als ob das MP die Skripte nicht bearbeiten kann. Bei Ausführung des skriptes werden die Skript Befehle nicht anerkannt. Muss ich hier irgendeine Komponente einbinden??


----------



## KalEl (19 Oktober 2006)

seba.g schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schon probiert auf die cf Karte zuschreiben. Da bekomme ich dieselbe Meldung.


 
in welchem modus? 2 oder 8.
8 funktioniert nur, wenn die datei bereits existiert.

einbinden muss man nichts. alle benötigten dateien befinden sich auf dem panel bzw wedren mit dem projekt übertragen.

spiel mal die firmware neu auf. vielleicht wurde ja irgendeine wichtige datei auf dem flash gelöscht. aus welchem grund auch immer.


----------

